# Sony Vegas 6.0



## everyy (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo , 

ich bin schon seid Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Website auf der man DEUTSCHE Tutorials und auch Effekte 4 Free downloaden kann 
 konnte mir auch nicht großartig helfen !

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe !

Cu , everyy


----------



## Nico (18. Januar 2007)

everyy hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ,
> 
> ich bin schon seid Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Website auf der man DEUTSCHE Tutorials und auch Effekte 4 Free downloaden kann
> konnte mir auch nicht großartig helfen !



Die Suche hier ist ja auch schwierig zu bedienen ;-) 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...y-vegas-6-tuts.html?highlight=Vegas+Tutorials


----------

